# CFD and FEM part1



## Securitysuite (27 يونيو 2010)

* Charles Hirsch, "Numerical Computation of Internal and External Flows, Volume 1, Second Edition: The Fundamentals of Computational Fluid Dynamics" *
Butterworth-Heinemann | 2007 | ISBN: 0750665947 | 680 pages | PDF | 13,6 MB 

The second edition of this classic book delivers the most up to date and comprehensive text available on computational fluid dynamics for engineers and mathematicians. Already renowned for its range and authority, this new edition has been significantly developed in terms of both *******s and scope. A complete, self contained text, it will form the basis of study for many leading CFD courses at senior undergraduate and graduate level: a truly formidable resource covering the fundamentals of CFD.

New approach takes readers seamlessly from first principles to more advanced and applied topics
Presents the essential components of a simulation system at a level suitable for those coming into contact with CFD for the first time, and is ideal for those who need a comprehensive refresher on the fundamentals of CFD
Enhanced pedagogy features chapter objectives, hands-on practice examples and end of chapter exercises
Extended coverage of finite difference, finite
volume and finite element methods
New chapters include an introduction to grid
properties and the use of grids in practice
Includes material on 2-D inviscid, potential
and Euler flows, 2-D viscous flows, Navier-
Stokes flows to enable the reader to develop basic CFD simulations 


http://uploading.com/files/m515519a/0750665947ExternalFlows1.rar
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1RALIJL5






*Finite Element Model Updating Using Computational Intelligence Techniques: Applications to Structural Dynamics*
Springer | 2010-04-29 | ISBN: 1849963223 | 538 pages | PDF | 2 MB
Finite element models (FEMs) are widely used to understand the dynamic behaviour of various systems. FEM updating allows FEMs to be tuned better to reflect measured data and may be conducted using two different statistical frameworks: the maximum likelihood approach and Bayesian approaches. Finite Element Model Updating Using Computational Intelligence Techniques applies both strategies to the field of structural mechanics, an area vital for aerospace, civil and mechanical engineering. Vibration data is used for the updating process.

Following an introduction a number of computational intelligence techniques to facilitate the updating process are proposed; they include:

• multi-layer perceptron neural networks for real-time FEM updating;

• particle swarm and genetic-algorithm-based optimization methods to accommodate the demands of global versus local optimization models;

• simulated annealing to put the methodologies into a sound statistical basis; and

• response surface methods and expectation maximization algorithms to demonstrate how FEM updating can be performed in a cost-effective manner; and to help manage computational complexity.

Based on these methods, the most appropriate updated FEM is selected using the Bayesian approach, a problem that traditional FEM updating has not addressed. This is found to incorporate engineering judgment into finite elements systematically through the formulations of prior distributions. Throughout the text, case studies, specifically designed to demonstrate the special principles are included. These serve to test the viability of the new approaches in FEM updating.

Finite Element Model Updating Using Computational Intelligence Techniques analyses the state of the art in FEM updating critically and based on these findings, identifies new research directions, making it of interest to researchers in strucural dynamics and practising engineers using FEMs. Graduate students of mechanical, aerospace and civil engineering will also find the text instructive.

http://sharingmatrix.com/file/7650763/nLMsS7Xgeao6.pdf






*arkus Merkel, Andreas Öchsner, "Eindimensionale Finite Elemente: Ein Einstieg in die Methode" *
Springer | 2010 | ISBN: 3642049915 | 350 pages | PDF | 7,7 MB 
Der Grundgedanke dieser Einführung in die Methode der Finiten Element wird von dem Konzept getragen, die komplexe Methode nur anhand eindimensionaler Elemente zu erläutern. Somit bleibt die mathematische Beschreibung weitgehend einfach und überschaubar. Das Augenmerk liegt in jedem Kapitel auf der Erläuterung der Methode und deren Verständnis selbst. Der Leser lernt die Annahmen und Ableitungen bei verschiedenen physikalischen Problemstellungen in der Strukturmechanik zu verstehen und Möglichkeiten und Grenzen der Methode der Finiten Elemente kritisch zu beurteilen. Trotz der einfachen Darstellung an eindimensionalen Elementen steht die exakte wissenschaftliche Formulierung nicht zur Diskussion. Die Beschränkung auf eindimensionale Elemente ist neu für ein Lehrbuch und ermöglicht die Behandlung verschiedenster grundlegender und anspruchsvoller physikalischer Problemstellungen der Strukturmechanik in einem einzigen Lehrbuch. Dieses neue Konzept ermöglicht somit das methodische Verständnis wichtiger Themenbereiche (z.B. Plastizität oder Verbundwerkstoffe), die einem angehenden Berechnungsingenieur in der Berufspraxis begegnen, jedoch in dieser Form nur selten an Hochschulen behandelt werden. Somit ist ein einfacher Einstieg – auch in weiterführende Anwendungsgebiete der Methode der Finiten Elemente – durch das Konzept (a) Einführung in die Grundlagen (b) exakte Ableitung bei Beschränkung auf eindimensionale Elemente (und in vielen Fällen auch auf eindimensionale Probleme) (c) Umfangreiche Beispiele und weiterführende Aufgaben (mit Kurzlösung im Anhang) gewährleistet.

Zur Veranschaulichung wird jedes Kapitel sowohl mit ausführlich durchgerechneten und kommentierten Beispielen als auch mit weiterführenden Aufgaben inklusive Kurzlösungen vertieft. Zudem wird für jedes Kapitel eine ausgewählte Literaturliste angeboten.

http://uploading.com/files/ab65mfd3/3642049915Finite.rar





* Peter Steinke, "Finite-Elemente-Methode: Rechnergestützte Einführung, 3. Auflage" *
Springer | 2010 | ISBN: 3642112048 | 393 pages | PDF | 5 MB 

Die ausführliche Darstellung und die rechnergestützte Vorgehensweise dieses Lehrbuches ermöglichen einen einfachen Einstieg in die Finite-Elemente-Methode (FEM). Nach einer Einführung in die mathematischen Grundlagen werden das Verfahren von Ritz, Probleme der Statik einschließlich Stabilitätsbetrachtung, Probleme der Dynamik und Feldprobleme behandelt. Die dritte Auflage ist um neue und überarbeitete Kapitel, eine Vielzahl weiterer Beispiele sowie eine neu gestaltete Lernsoftware CALL_for_FEM erweitert. Über die Internetadresse: http://extras..com/2010/978-3-642-11204-1 kann dieses Softwarepaket heruntergeladen werden. Es enthält im Einzelnen: Interaktive Software zur Lernunterstützung, direkten Zugriff auf die Lösungen der Übungsbeispiele, FE-Programme (symbolisch, numerisch) samt Pre- und Postprozessoren, Video-Tutorials zur Software und Beispiellösungen, umfangreiche Hilfefunktionen, FE-Rechnungen mit Symbolen über das Internet. Das Buch ist sowohl für Studierende als auch für Ingenieure und Physiker in der Praxis geeignet.

Aus dem Inhalt:

1. Einleitung.- 2. Mathematische Grundlagen.- 3. Beschreibung elastostatischer Probleme.- 4. Das Verfahren von Ritz.- 5. Stabelemente.- 6. Balkenelemente.- 7. Scheibenproblem.- 8. Platten- und Schalenelemente.- 9. Feldprobleme.- 10. Eigenfrequenzen und Schwingungsformen von Stäben und Balken.- 11. Nichtlineare Probleme.- 12. CALL for FEM.- 13. Beispiele zu den Programmen.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2G3U6H7R

http://depositfiles.com/de/files/kur4358pl​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي المهندس securitysuite
تم تحميل أحد الأجزاء وهو 
Numerical Computation Of Intrnal & External Flows
وأعتقد ان هذا الكتاب يصلح لمراحل الماجستير والدكتوراه 
وهو نافع ايضا لمشروع التخرج في البكالوريوس

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## Securitysuite (29 يونيو 2010)

* Eleuterio F. Toro, "Riemann Solvers and Numerical Methods for Fluid Dynamics: A Practical Introduction" *
Springer | 2009 | ISBN: 3540252029 | 724 pages | PDF | 22,1 MB 

High resolution upwind and centred methods are today a mature generation of computational techniques applicable to a wide range of engineering and scientific disciplines, Computational Fluid Dynamics (CFD) being the most prominent up to now. This textbook gives a comprehensive, coherent and practical presentation of this class of techniques. The book is designed to provide readers with an understanding of the basic concepts, some of the underlying theory, the ability to critically use the current research papers on the subject, and, above all, with the required information for the practical implementation of the methods. Direct applicability of the methods include: compressible, steady, unsteady, reactive, viscous, non-viscous and free surface flows. For this third edition the book was thoroughly revised and contains substantially more, and new material both in its fundamental as well as in its applied parts.

http://uploading.com/files/12a96md5/3540252029Riemann.rar






*Michael Schafer, «Computational Engineering - Introduction to Numerical Methods»*
Springer | ISBN 3540306854 | 2006 Year | PDF | 2 Mb | 321 Pages
This book is an introduction to modern numerical methods in engineering. It covers applications in fluid mechanics, structural mechanics, and heat transfer as the most relevant fields for engineering disciplines such as computational engineering, scientific computing, mechanical engineering as well as chemical and civil engineering. The ******* covers all aspects in the interdisciplinary field which are essential for an ''up-to-date'' engineer.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KNQYFDHG






* P.K. Nag, "Basic And Applied Thermodynamics" *
Tata McGraw-Hill Publishing Company Ltd. | 2002 | ISBN: 0070473382 | 781 pages | PDF | 40,6 MB 

This thoroughly revised edition provides a comprehensive exposure to the basic principles and concepts of thermodynamics and their real-life applications. Updated with the new chapters, enhanced topical coverage and added pedagogical features, it helps learner learn in most effective and focused manner.
Key Features:

New chapters on Gas Compressors Internal Combustion Engines Gas Turbines and Propulsion Systems
New topical coverage on Air Conditioning Systems, Air Washers, Expansion Device, Multi-Evaporation Systems and Refrigerator
Exhaustive pedagogy 228 Solved examples 641 Review questions 591 Problems 65 Objective-type questions

Table of *******:


Chapter 1. Introduction
Chapter 2. Temperature
Chapter 3. Work and Heat Transfer
Chapter 4. First Law of Thermodynamics
Chapter 5. First Law Applied to Flow Processes
Chapter 6. Second Law of Thermodynamics
Chapter 7. Entropy
Chapter 8. Available Energy, Exergy and Irreversibility
Chapter 9. Properties of Pure Substances
Chapter 10. Properties of Gases and Gas Mixtures
Chapter 11. Thermodynamic Relations, Equilibrium and Third Law
Chapter 12. Vapour Power Cycles
Chapter 13. Gas Power Cycles
Chapter 14. Refrigeration Cycles
Chapter 15. Psychrometrics and Air-Conditioning Systems
Chapter 16. Reactive Systems
Chapter 17. Compressible Fluid Flow
Chapter 18. Elements of Heat Transfer
Chapter 19. Gas Compressors
Chapter 20. Internal Combustion Engines
Chapter 21. Gas Tubines and Propulsion Systems
Chapter 22. Transport processes in Gases 

http://sharingmatrix.com/file/9757735/0070473382Thermodynamics.rar







* Frank M. White, " Fluid Mechanics, 4 Edition" *
McGraw-Hill Science | 1998 | ISBN: 0072281928 | PDF | 1023 pages | 26,4 MB 

The Fourth edition of FLUID MECHANICS continues the tradition of precision, accuracy, accessibility and strong conceptual presentation. The author balances three separate approaches¿integral, differential and experimental¿to provide a foundation for fluid mechanics concepts and applications. Chapter 1 now provides a more student-accessible introduction to the field. After covering the basics in the first six chapters, the author moves on to applications, with chapters on ducts, immersed bodies, potential flow, compressible flow, open channel flow and turbomachinery. New material on CFD is included in Chapter 7, to give students a sense of its importance in modern engineering practice. 

http://turbobit.net/qsjfe4x20qjz.html







* Jean Berthier, Pascal Silberzan, "Microfluidics for Biotechnology, Second Edition" *
Artech House | 2009 | ISBN: 1596934433 | 483 pages | PDF | 16,2 MB 

The application of microfluidics to biotechnology is an exciting new area that has already begun to revolutionize how researchers study and manipulate macromolecules like DNA, proteins and cells in vitro and within living organisms. Now in a newly revised and expanded second edition, the Artech House bestseller, "Microfluidics for Biotechnology" brings professionals and students to the cutting edge of this burgeoning field. Featuring numerous updates and including three entirely new chapters, this book provides a detailed look at the mechanical behavior of the different types of micro/nano particles and macromolecules that are used in biotechnology. Engineers and laboratory researchers involved with the conception and design of bio-tech microdevices, as well as graduate and post-graduate students in related courses.


http://uploading.com/files/941fe5f7/1596934433Microfluidics.rar​


----------



## Securitysuite (29 يونيو 2010)

* Przemyslaw Litewka, "Finite Element Analysis of Beam-to-Beam Contact" *
Springer | 2010 | ISBN: 3642129390 | 175 pages | PDF | 1,8 MB 

Phenomena occurring during a contact of two bodies are encountered in everyday life. In reality almost every type of motion is related to frictional contact between a moving body and a ground. Moreover, modeling of simple and more complex processes as nailing, cutting, vacuum ing, movement of machines and their elements, rolling or, finally, a numerical simulation of car crash tests, requires taking contact into account. Therefore, its analysis has been a subject of many research efforts for a long time now. However, it is author’s opinion that there are relatively few efforts related to contact between structural elements, like beams, plates or shells. The purpose of this work is to fill this gap. It concerns the beam-to-beam contact as a specific case of the 3D solids contact. A numerical formulation of frictional contact for beams with two shapes of cross-section is derived. Further, a couple of effective methods for modeling of smooth curves representing beam axes are presented. A part of the book is also devoted to analyze some aspects of thermo-electro-mechanical coupling in contact of thermal and electric conductors. Analyses in every chapter are illustrated with numerical examples showing the performance of derived contact finite elements.

http://turbobit.net/ejq88xfwxetm.html







* Barna Szabó, Ivo Babuska, "Finite Element Analysis" *
Wiley-Interscience | 1991 | ISBN: 0471502731 | 384 pages | Djvu | 7,4 MB 

Covers the fundamentals of linear theory of finite elements, from both mathematical and physical points of view. Major focus is on error estimation and adaptive methods used to increase the reliability of results. Incorporates recent advances not covered by other books.

http://uploading.com/files/8mba76b1/0471502731_FEA.rar






*Guided Explorations of the Mechanics of Solids and Structures (Cambridge Aerospace Series) *
Cambridge University Press | September 21, 2009 | ISBN-10: 0521896789 | 460 pages | PDF | 4 mb

This book tackles the question, How can an engineer with a powerful finite element program but modest background knowledge of mechanics solve unfamiliar problems? Engineering educators will find this book to be a new and exciting approach to helping students engage with complex ideas. Practicing engineers who use finite element methods to solve problems in solids and structures will extend the range of problems they can solve as well as accelerate their learning on new problems. This book's special strengths include: • A thoroughly modern approach to learning and understanding mechanics problems • Comprehensive coverage of a large collection of problems ranging from static to dynamic and from linear to nonlinear, applied to a variety of structures and components • Accompanying software that is sophisticated and versatile and is available for free from the book's Web site • Ability to complement any standard finite element textbook


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GUF7HIT3



​


----------



## Securitysuite (29 يونيو 2010)

* O.O. Ochoa, J.N. Reddy, " Finite Element Analysis of Composite Laminates"*
Springer; 1 edition (September 30, 1992) | ISBN: 0792311256 | 228 pages | Djvu | 6,7 Mb 

Composite materials are increasingly used in aerospace, underwater, and automotive structures. To take advantage of the full potential of composite materials, structural analysts and designers must have accurate mathematical models and design methods at their disposal.
The objective of this monograph is to present the laminated plate theories and their finite element models to study the deformation, strength and failure of composite structures.


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SSX2PBX0






* Computational Turbulent Incompressible Flow: Applied Mathematics: Body and Soul 4 *
Publisher: Springer | ISBN: 3540465316 | edition 2007 | PDF | 415 pages | 13,9 mb

This is Volume 4 of the book series of the Body and Soul mathematics education reform program, and presents a unified new approach to computational simulation of turbulent flow starting from the general basis of calculus and linear algebra of Vol 1-3.
The book puts the Body and Soul computational finite element methodology in the form of General Galerkin (G2), up against the challenge of computing turbulent solutions of the inviscid Euler equations and the Navier-Stokes equations with small viscosity.
The book shows that direct application of G2 without any turbulence or wall modeling, allows reliable computation on a PC of mean value quantities of turbulent flow such as drag and lift.
The book demonstrates the power of G2 by resolving classical scientific paradoxes of fluid flow and uncovering secrets of flying, sailing, racing and ball sports. The book presents new aspects on both mathematics and computation of turbulent flow, and challenges established approaches.

http://depositfiles.com/de/files/81hn9yllv







* Partial Differential Equations: Analytical and Numerical Methods *
Publisher: SIAM | ISBN: 0898715180 | edition 2002 | PDF | 639 pages | 30,5 mb

This introductory text on partial differential equations is the first to integrate modern and classical techniques for solving PDEs at a level suitable for undergraduates. The author successfully complements the classical topic of Fourier series with modern finite element methods. The result is an up-to-date, powerful, and flexible approach to solving PDEs, which both faculty and students will find refreshing, challenging, and rewarding. Linear algebra is a key component of the text, providing a framework both for computing solutions and for understanding the theoretical basis of the methods. Although techniques are emphasized over theory, the methods are presented in a mathematically sound fashion to develop a strong foundation for further study. Numerous exercises and examples involve meaningful experiments with realistic physical parameters, allowing students to use physical intuition to understand the qualitative features of the solutions.


http://turbobit.net/s7ifpntuo7qc.html​


----------



## Securitysuite (29 يونيو 2010)

*an Taler, Piotr Duda, "Solving Direct and Inverse Heat Conduction Problems" *
Springer | 2006 | ISBN: 354033470X | 890 pages | PDF | 19,3 MB 
The book presents a solution for direct and inverse heat conduction problems. In the first part, the authors discuss the theoretical basis for the heat transfer process. In the second part, they present selected theoretical and numerical problems in the form of exercises with their subsequent solutions. Such layout of the book will allow the reader to become more familiar with step-by-step calculation methods and with the practical application of the equations to the solution of design and utilization problems of thermal machinery. It will also help to master complex mathematics behind the heat transfer theory. The book covers one-, two- and three dimensional problems which are solved by using exact and approximate analytical methods and numerical methods such as: the finite difference method, the finite volume method, the finite element method and the boundary method. Unlike other books on the subject, the superposition method is thoroughly presented. Particular attention is paid to the solution of inverse heat conduction problems. The authors took special care that the solved inverse problems can be implemented in indirect measurements of boundary heat flux and heat transfer coefficient.

http://uploading.com/files/359mmbb2/354033470XConduction.rar









* Lectures on Numerical Methods for Non-Linear Variational Problems *
Publisher: Springer | ISBN: 3540775064 | edition 2008 | PDF | 516 pages | 15,5 mb

Many mechanics and physics problems have variational formulations making them appropriate for numerical treatment by finite element techniques and efficient iterative methods. This book describes the mathematical background and reviews the techniques for solving problems, including those that require large computations such as transonic flows for compressible fluids and the Navier-Stokes equations for incompressible viscous fluids. Finite element approximations and non-linear relaxation, augmented Lagrangians, and nonlinear least square methods are all covered in detail, as are many applications.

http://depositfiles.com/de/files/gkq3lg09g

http://uploading.com/files/bm868291/1402065760_Plasticity.rar/

​


----------



## Securitysuite (29 يونيو 2010)

* Eugenio Onate, Roger Owen, "Computational Plasticity" *
Springer | 2007 | ISBN: 1402065760 | 268 pages | PDF | 6,9 MB 

Despite the apparent activity in the field, the ever increasing rate of development of new engineering materials required to meet advanced technological needs poses fresh challenges in the field of constitutive modelling. The complex behaviour of such materials demands a closer interaction between numerical analysts and material scientists in order to produce thermodynamically consistent models which provide a response in keeping with fundamental micromechanical principles and experimental observations. This necessity for collaboration is further highlighted by the continuing remarkable developments in computer hardware which makes the numerical simulation of complex deformation responses increasingly possible.

This book contains 14 invited contributions written by distinguished authors who participated in the VIII International Conference on Computational Plasticity held at CIMNE/UPC from 5-8 September 2005, Barcelona, Spain. The meeting was one of the Thematic Conferences of the European Community on Computational Methods in Applied Sciences.

The different chapters of this book present recent progress and future research directions in the field of computational plasticity. A common line of many contributions is that a stronger interaction between the phenomenological and micromechanical modelling of plasticity behaviour is apparent and the use of inverse identification techniques is also more prominent. The development of adaptive strategies for plasticity problems continues to be a challenging goal, while it is interesting to note the permanence of element modelling as a research issue. Industrial forming processes, geomechanics, steel and concrete structures form the core of the applications of the different numerical methods presented in the book.

http://uploading.com/files/bm868291/1402065760_Plasticity.rar







* R. J. Knops, A. A. Lacey, "Non-Classical Continuum Mechanics" *
Cambridge University Press | 1987 | ISBN: 0521349354, 0511662912 | 348 pages | PDF | 2,4 MB 

This volume contains a selection of the invited papers presented at a LMS Durham Symposium on modern developments in non-classical continuum mechanics. A major aim was to bring together workers in both the abstract and practical aspects of the subject in order to achieve enhanced appreciation of each others' approach and hence of the mathematical techniques and physical intuition essential for successful research in this field. As a result, the present collection consists of a series of concise articles which are introductions to, and succinct accounts of, current activity in many branches of non-classical continuum mechanics. Research workers in applied mathematics, physics, theoretical mechanics, and structural and aeronautical engineering will find much of interest in this collection.

http://uploading.com/files/f894da2d/0521349354Mechanics.rar
http://turbobit.net/s7u0gouojveh.html​


----------



## Securitysuite (29 يونيو 2010)

​* D. Cioranescu, J.-L. Lionsa , "Nonlinear Partial Differential Equations and Their Applications" *
North Holland | 2002 | ISBN: 0444511032 | 654 pages | Djvu | 3 MB 
This book contains the written versions of lectures delivered since 1997 in the well-known weekly seminar on Applied Mathematics at the CollÃ¨ge de France in Paris, directed by Jacques-Louis Lions. It is the 14th and last of the series, due to the recent and untimely death of Professor Lions. 

The texts in this volume deal mostly with various aspects of the theory of nonlinear partial differential equations. They present both theoretical and applied results in many fields of growing importance such as Calculus of variations and optimal control, optimization, system theory and control, operations research, fluids and continuum mechanics, nonlinear dynamics, meteorology and climate, homogenization and material science, numerical analysis and scientific computations 

The book is of interest to everyone from postgraduate, who wishes to follow the most recent progress in these fields. 



http://turbobit.net/s7u0gouojveh.html







* A.I. Lurie, "Theory of Elasticity" *
Springer | 2005 | ISBN: 3540245561 | 1050 pages | PDF | 10,2 MB 

This invaluable treatise belongs to the cultural heritage of mechanics. It is an encyclopaedia of the classic and analytic approaches of continuum mechanics and of many domains of natural science. The book is unique also because an imive number of methods and approaches it displays have been worked out by the author himself. In particular, this implies a full consistency of notation, ideas and mathematical apparatus which results in a unified approach to a broad class of problems. The book is of great interest for engineers who will find a lot of analytical formulae for very different problems covering nearly all aspects of the elastic behavior of materials. In particular, it fills the gap between the well-developed numerical methods and sophisticated methods of elasticity theory. It is also intended for researchers and students taking their first steps in continuum mechanics as it offers a carefully written and logically substantiated basis of both linear and nonlinear continuum mechanics.

http://uploading.com/files/aef3e17b/3540245561_Elasticity.rar​


----------



## Securitysuite (29 يونيو 2010)

*Pavel Solín, "Partial Differential Equations and the Finite Element Method"*
Wiley-Interscience | 2005-11-25 | ISBN: 0471720704 | 504 pages | PDF | 17,7 MB

A systematic introduction to partial differential

equations and modern finite element methods for their efficient numerical solution

Partial Differential Equations and the Finite Element Method provides a much-needed, clear, and systematic introduction to modern theory of partial differential equations (PDEs) and finite element methods (FEM). Both nodal and hierachic concepts of the FEM are examined. Reflecting the growing complexity and multiscale nature of current engineering and scientific problems, the author emphasizes higher-order finite element methods such as the spectral or hp-FEM.

A solid introduction to the theory of PDEs and FEM contained in Chapters 1-4 serves as the core and foundation of the publication. Chapter 5 is devoted to modern higher-order methods for the numerical solution of ordinary differential equations (ODEs) that arise in the semidiscretization of time-dependent PDEs by the Method of Lines (MOL). Chapter 6 discusses fourth-order PDEs rooted in the bending of elastic beams and plates and approximates their solution by means of higher-order Hermite and Argyris elements. Finally, Chapter 7 introduces the reader to various PDEs governing computational electromagnetics and describes their finite element approximation, including modern higher-order edge elements for Maxwell's equations.

The understanding of many theoretical and practical aspects of both PDEs and FEM requires a solid knowledge of linear algebra and elementary functional analysis, such as functions and linear operators in the Lebesgue, Hilbert, and Sobolev spaces. These topics are discussed with the help of many illustrative examples in Appendix A, which is provided as a service for those readers who need to gain the necessary background or require a refresher tutorial. Appendix B presents several finite element computations rooted in practical engineering problems and demonstrates the benefits of using higher-order FEM.

Numerous finite element algorithms are written out in detail alongside implementation discussions. Exercises, including many that involve programming the FEM, are designed to assist the reader in solving typical problems in engineering and science.

Specifically designed as a coursebook, this student-tested publication is geared to upper-level undergraduates and graduate students in all disciplines of computational engineeringand science. It is also a practical problem-solving reference for researchers, engineers, and physicists.
http://uploading.com/files/JL45AS82/0471720704.rar.html





*Michel Krizek, Pekka Neittaanmaki, Rolf Stenberg " Finite Element Methods (Lecture Notes in Pure and Applied Mathematics) "*
CRC | 1994-08-10 | ISBN: 0824792769 | 536 pages | djvu | 14.1 MB


“Presenting the proceedings of a recently held conference at the University of Jyväsklä, Finland, commemorating the 50th anniversary of the publication of Richard Courant's seminal paper "Variational Methods for Problems of Equilibrium and Vibration";a crucial contribution to the development of the finite element method;this unique reference addresses both fundamental questions in numerical analysis and the special problems that occur in applying the finite element method to various fields of science and engineering.”
http://uploading.com/files/JKVKBVRE/fem-v164.djvu.html






*Finite Element Methods with B-Splines*
Society for Industrial Mathematics | 2003-01-22 | ISBN: 0898715334 | 125 pages | PDF | 7.61 mb

The finite element method (FEM) has become the most widely accepted general-purpose technique for numerical simulations in engineering and applied mathematics. Principal applications arise in continuum mechanics, fluid flow, thermodynamics, and field theory. In these areas, computational methods are essential and benefit strongly from the enormous advances in computer technology. B-splines play an important role in approximation and geometric modeling. They are used in data fitting, computer-aided design (CAD), automated manufacturing (CAM), and computer graphics. Finite Element Methods with B-Splines describes new weighted approximation techniques, combining the computational advantages of B-splines and standard finite elements. In particular, no grid generation is necessary, which eliminates a difficult and often time-consuming preprocessing step. The meshless methods are very efficient and yield highly accurate solutions with relatively few parameters. This is illustrated for typical boundary value problems in fluid flow, heat conduction, and elasticity.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F8D6XIUW​


----------



## Securitysuite (29 يونيو 2010)

* Sam Helwany, “Applied Soil Mechanics with ABAQUS Applications” *
Wiley | 2007-03-16 | ISBN: 0471791075 | 400 pages | PDF | 5,95 MB 

A simplified approach to applying the Finite Element Method to geotechnical problems 

Predicting soil behavior by constitutive equations that are based on experimental findings and embodied in numerical methods, such as the finite element method, is a significant aspect of soil mechanics. Engineers are able to solve a wide range of geotechnical engineering problems, especially inherently complex ones that resist traditional analysis. Applied Soil Mechanics with ABAQUS® Applications provides civil engineering students and practitioners with a simple, basic introduction to applying the finite element method to soil mechanics problems. 

Accessible to someone with little background in soil mechanics and finite element analysis, Applied Soil Mechanics with ABAQUS® Applications explains the basic concepts of soil mechanics and then prepares the reader for solving geotechnical engineering problems using both traditional engineering solutions and the more versatile, finite element solutions. Topics covered include: 
Properties of Soil 
Elasticity and Plasticity 
Stresses in Soil 
Consolidation 
Shear Strength of Soil 
Shallow Foundations 
Lateral Earth Pressure and Retaining Walls 
Piles and Pile Groups 
Seepage

Taking a unique approach, the author describes the general soil mechanics for each topic, shows traditional applications of these principles with longhand solutions, and then presents finite element solutions for the same applications, comparing both. The book is prepared with ABAQUS® software applications to enable a range of readers to experiment firsthand with the principles described in the book (the software application files are available under "student resources" at www.wiley.com/college/helwany). By presenting both the traditional solutions alongside the FEM solutions, Applied Soil Mechanics with ABAQUS® Applications is an ideal introduction to traditional soil mechanics and a guide to alternative solutions and emergent methods.

http://uploading.com/files/get/5523aaaf

​


----------



## Securitysuite (30 يونيو 2010)

* D. Laurence, W. Rodi , "Engineering Turbulence Modelling and Experiments 4" *
Elsevier Science | 1999 | ISBN: 0080433286 | 972 pages | PDF | 54,7 MB 

These proceedings contain the papers presented at the 4th International Symposium on Engineering Turbulence Modelling and Measurements held at Ajaccio, Corsica, France from 24-26 May 1999. It follows three previous conferences on the topic of engineering turbulence modelling and measurements.

The purpose of this series of symposia is to provide a forum for presenting and discussing new developments in the area of turbulence modelling and measurements, with particular emphasis on engineering-related problems.

Turbulence is still one of the key issues in tackling engineering flow problems. As powerful computers and accurate numerical methods are now available for solving the flow equations, and since engineering applications nearly always involve turbulence effects, the reliability of CFD analysis depends more and more on the performance of the turbulence models. Successful simulation of turbulence requires the understanding of the complex physical phenomena involved and suitable models for describing the turbulent momentum, heat and mass transfer. For the understanding of turbulence phenomena, experiments are indispensable, but they are equally important for providing data for the development and testing of turbulence models and hence for CFD software validation. 

http://uploading.com/files/2873mc13/0080433286Turbulence.zip





*Applied Shape Optimization for Fluids (Numerical Mathematics and Scientific Computation)*
Oxford University Press, USA | 2009-11-30 | ISBN: 0199546908 | 304 pages | PDF | 7 MB

Computational fluid dynamics (CFD) and optimal shape design (OSD) are of practical importance for many engineering applications - the aeronautic, automobile, and nuclear industries are all major users of these technologies.

Giving the state of the art in shape optimization for an extended range of applications, this new edition explains the equations needed to understand OSD problems for fluids (Euler and Navier Strokes, but also those for microfluids) and covers numerical simulation techniques. Automatic differentiation, approximate gradients, unstructured mesh adaptation, multi-model configurations, and time-dependent problems are introduced, illustrating how these techniques are implemented within the industrial environments of the aerospace and automobile industries.

With the dramatic increase in computing power since the first edition, methods that were previously unfeasible have begun giving results. The book remains primarily one on differential shape optimization, but the coverage of evolutionary algorithms, topological optimization methods, and level set algortihms has been expanded so that each of these methods is now treated in a separate chapter.

Presenting a global view of the field with simple mathematical explanations, coding tips and tricks, analytical and numerical tests, and exhaustive referencing, the book will be essential reading for engineers interested in the implementation and solution of optimization problems. Whether using commercial packages or in-house solvers, or a graduate or researcher in aerospace or mechanical engineering, fluid dynamics, or CFD, the second edition will help the reader understand and solve design problems in this exciting area of research and development, and will prove especially useful in showing how to apply the methodology to practical problems.

http://hotfile.com/dl/43781168/9760180/0199546908_Shape_OptA.rar.html





*System Modelling and Simulation By V.P. Singh*
Publisher: New Age Publications 2009 | 247 Pages | ISBN: 8122423868 | PDF | 2 MB



Although a number of books and research papers have appeared in the literature, a need is felt to have a systematic study of the subject which inculcates into designing and preparation of this book, updated with engineering applications. The basic techniques of Modeling and Simulation are now being taught in undergraduate engineering courses and its applications in various engineering subjects require detailed studies. An attempt has been made to make this treatise useful to engineers as well as scientists, especially defence scientists. 

Most of the chapters in the book are based on the papers published by the author in various technical journals. Various mathematical and computer models were incorporated to have an efficient understanding of the basics system development. In order to make the analysis easier to understand, basic mathematical techniques such as probability, discrete & continuous system, queuing system which will be essential for the understanding of the subject have also been discussed. Rather than these mathematical topics, other topics dealing with aircraft and warheads, in which various components such as survivability analysis, vulnerability and cost effectiveness are included. System dynamics and inventory control model give the basic perspective of growth and delivery rate system. 


About the Author(s):
Dr. V.P. Singh is at present HOD, Department of Computer Science and Engineering at Institute of Engg. & Tech., Bhaddal, Punjab. After getting M.Sc. (Mathematics) in 1965 from Delhi University, he joined Science Laboratory (now Defence Science Center), Delhi and completed Ph.D. in Fluid Mechanics from Delhi University in 1971. He joined Terminal Ballistics Research Laboratory, Chandigarh in June 1969 and worked on various projects such as Underwater explosions, Detonation waves, Shock waves in metals, High pressure physics. 

He joined Center for Aeronautical System Studies & Analysis (CASSA), Bangalore in 1985 as head of `Modeling and Simulation group` and `LCA vulnerability model` which was later used for the study of vulnerability study of various fighter aircraft. In 1989, being a core member of all the weapon development teams, developed software for Prithvi missiles for its effectiveness in various target damages studies. Other projects handled in CASSA are-Weapon modeling and evaluation, Vulnerability studies of aerial, see and ground targets, Fuel Air Explosion warhead design and evaluation (shock, two phase flow), Damage to composite materials due to shock loading, Computer simulation of weapon system and allied studies. 

After superannuation from CASSA in May 2000, he joined Punjab Technical University, Jallandhar as Director, Planning and Development in June 2001. Also had an additional charge of Director (Distance Education) Duties of Academics, Management & Examination Brach (Syllabi, and other problems of affiliated colleges). 

After that he joined Institute of Engineering and Technology, Bhaddal (Ropar) as Professor and Head of Department of Computer Science & Engineering in October 2003, where he taught various subjects like C++, Window Programming, simulation and Modeling, CFD to B.Tech. and M.Tech Courses. He authored 50 technical papers, 20 projects and 3 books and is also the Chief Investigator of a project entitled Equation of state of metals at high pressure and temperature sponsored by DRDO, Ministry of Defence. 

http://depositfiles.com/files/8eg8wnik8

​


----------



## Securitysuite (30 يونيو 2010)

*Hypersonic Aerothermodynamics (Aiaa Education Series)* 
AIAA | September 1993 | ISBN-10: 1563470365 | 608 pages | PDF | 9 mb

The first four chapters present general information characterizing hypersonic flows, discuss numerical formulations of varying degrees of rigor in computational fluid dynamics (CFD) codes, and discuss the strengths and limitations of the various types of hypersonic experimentation. Other chapters cover the stagnation-region flowfield, the inviscid flowfield, the boundary layer, the aerodynamic forces and moments, viscous/inviscid interactions and shock/shock interactions, and a review of aerothermodynamics phenomena and their role in the design of a hypersonic vehicle. Sample exercises and homework problems are presented throughout the text.


http://depositfiles.com/files/3vuoocj4g





* Julius M. Guccione, Ghassan S. Kassab, Mark B. Ratcliffe, "Computational Cardiovascular Mechanics: Modeling and Applications in Heart Failure" *
Springer | 2010 | ISBN: 1441907297 | 436 pages | PDF | 10,2 MB 

Computational Cardiovascular Mechanics provides a cohesive guide to creating mathematical models for the mechanics of diseased hearts to simulate the effects of current treatments for heart failure. Clearly organized in a two part structure, this volume discusses various areas of computational modeling of cardiovascular mechanics (finite element modeling of ventricular mechanics, fluid dynamics) in addition to a description an analysis of the current applications used (solid FE modeling, CFD).

Edited by experts in the field, researchers involved with biomedical and mechanical engineering will find Computational Cardiovascular Mechanics a valuable reference. 

http://uploading.com/files/fe88b7aa/ComputCardiovasculMech.rar





*William Fitzgibbon, Yuri Kuznetsov, Pekka Neittaanmäki, Jacques Périaux, Olivier Pironneau
"Applied and Numerical Partial Differential Equations: Scientific Computing in Simulation, Optimization and Control in a Multidisciplinary Context"*
Springer | English | 2010-01-01 | ISBN: 904813238X | 248 pages | PDF | 5,3 MB


The book brings together state of the art papers in nonlinear PDEs with applications to: dynamical systems, CFD, computational mechanics, bio engineering, bio mathematics, medical applications, reduction models, optimal control, and mathematical finances

http://uploading.com/files/ambd5399/904813238X.rar​


----------



## Securitysuite (1 يوليو 2010)

​* Donald Matos, Cristian Valerio, Xiangchun Xuan, N. R. Khisina, R. Wirth, S. Matsyuk, K. Mohanarangam, "Fluid Mechanics and Pipe Flow: Turbulence, Simulation and Dynamics" *
Nova Science Publishers | 2009 | ISBN: 1607410370 | 483 pages | PDF | 10,2 MB 
Fluid mechanics is the study of how fluids move and the forces that develop as a result. Fluids include liquids and gases and fluid flow can be either laminar or turbulent. This book presents a level set based methodology that will avoid problems in potential flow models with moving boundaries. A review of the state-of-the-art population balance modelling techniques that have been adopted to describe the nature of dispersed phase in multiphase problems is presented as well. Recent works that are aimed at putting forward the main ideas behind a new theoretical approach to turbulent wall-bounded flows are examined, including a state-of-the-art review on single-phase incompressible fluid flow

http://uploading.com/files/39787dda/1607410370Fluid.rar 
​


----------

